# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Bronze sword of ancient China

## Tom Wong

Here's a repro of bronze sword of ancient China. The original antique one is in Taiwan. How do you like it?

----------


## Richard Furrer

Its my understanding that the originals were made by a double casting technique. I wounder if these moredn ones are made tha same way or if modern liberties are taken?

Tom,
Do you know how these are manufactured?
Do you have a close-up photo of the blade?

Ric

----------


## KeRen, W.

is this replica scaled down? It looks incredibly short to me.... or it has an extremely wide blade.

----------


## F.Zara

Looks like a stubby version of the sword of Guojian.

----------


## F.Zara

Foudn a sword that looks exactly like it:

http://www.orientalgiftcenter.com/or...ordhistory.htm

At the bottom of the page.

----------


## Tom Wong

> Its my understanding that the originals were made by a double casting technique. I wounder if these moredn ones are made tha same way or if modern liberties are taken?
> 
> Tom,
> Do you know how these are manufactured?
> Do you have a close-up photo of the blade?
> 
> Ric


By double casting, do you mean the final sword was casted two times? For this model, no. The model shown below is casted two times: first, the core (ridge in different colour), and then a second casting of the complete sword with the core.



About the production of bronze swords, first sand casting, then some chemical process and lot of hand work. Yes, modern liberties. I like this term of yours.

For the first sword, the gold patterns are made of gold-inlaid. For the second, the Chinese scripts are also made of gold-inlaid.

I'm going to show these bronze swords in an exhibition held in Hong Kong starting from tomorrow till this Saturday.

Tom

----------


## Tom Wong

> is this replica scaled down? It looks incredibly short to me.... or it has an extremely wide blade.


It is based on the actual size of the original artifact, which is kept by a collector in Taiwan. The original artifact is an item dated back to the Warring States Period of ancient China (475 - 221 B.C.)

----------


## Tom Wong

> Looks like a stubby version of the sword of Guojian.


The Sword of Goujian and this Geometric-Pattern Sword with Gold-Inlaid made artifacts of different period. The first one is made in late Spring and Autumn Period, while the second one is made in the Warring States Period. Their sizes, patterns and scripts are different. 

Attached below a photo of Sword of King Goujian for your easy reference.

----------


## Tom Wong

> Foudn a sword that looks exactly like it:
> 
> http://www.orientalgiftcenter.com/or...ordhistory.htm
> 
> At the bottom of the page.


Yes, the one showing in that page is also based on the original artifact, but it is just a mini-sized one that serves as a letter opener, while the one I shown here is reproduced in the actual size.

----------


## Tom Wong

Here is the real Sword of King Goujian which is kept in the Museum of Hubei Province.





And photo of a reproduction:






> The Sword of Goujian and this Geometric-Pattern Sword with Gold-Inlaid made artifacts of different period. The first one is made in late Spring and Autumn Period, while the second one is made in the Warring States Period. Their sizes, patterns and scripts are different. 
> 
> Attached below a photo of Sword of King Goujian for your easy reference.

----------

